# The modern photographer's dilemma....



## Brad Snyder (Oct 31, 2011)

......


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 31, 2011)

I empathize


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 31, 2011)

:surprised: As if I am not already stressed enough with the lack of time in my life to get things done?  You had to bring this up! 

--Ken


----------



## Azyiu (Jul 31, 2012)

Ha! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LifeCliques (Oct 14, 2012)

that is SOOOOO on the dot!!! Exactly!


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 14, 2012)

Luckily I am a child of the digital era (photographically at least). Phew!


----------



## Colin S (Oct 15, 2012)

I have to say I'm a bit old school, I don't feel I really have a photo until I can hold it in my hands.  I love the freedom of digital, but feel the process isn't finished until I have printed it out.

Colin


----------



## Randy McKown (Oct 16, 2012)

I love seeing an actual print but then I hand it over to the client and never see it again LOL .. I never print my own stuff except for pics of the family for the walls.


----------



## Gary Gray (Oct 26, 2012)

Ansel Adams once said...   The negative is like the musical score, the print is the orchestra performance.  Without a print of your image it doesn't mean anything.

I make a print of every shot I put in my sales catalog.  That way, I know what the image actually looks like.  In my eyes, you aren't a photographer unless you're making prints of your images.


----------

